# Synapse Hi-Mod Disc bottom bracket brake hose routing



## SynSyn (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello to all! 

I'm considering upgrading the frameset of my bike from the current Synapse Alloy Disc to Synapse Hi-Mod Disc while keeping the rest of the components (which are of good quality: Mavic Ksyrium Pro Disc, Dura-Ace, etc.). Would anyone who owns such a bike/frameset be so kind as to post a picture of the underside of the bottom bracket shell? I would just like to see how the disc brake hoses are routed around/though the BB shell in order to figure out how easy or difficult it will be for me to swap frames. 

Thanks a lot in advance!

PS. I am asking as I had some trouble routing the brake hoses on my bike, when I upgraded from cable DBs to hydraulic DBs.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

There should be no issue building the bike as it was designed. This should be the least of your worries.


----------



## SynSyn (Aug 22, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> There should be no issue building the bike as it was designed. This should be the least of your worries.


Thanks for replying. Your point makes sense and this is in fact how I went about with the upgrade I mention in my post above. However, in reality, it proved to be a bit more complicated. So, although the aluminium frame is also offered stock with hydraulic brakes (by Sram), which made me think that my intended upgrade would be easily done, I found out that it is quite difficult to route the not particularly flexible hydro brake hoses through the plastic part on the underside of the BB shell, which is designed for cables, which are thinner and way more flexible. Also, the ports on the frame (downtube and chainstay) had to be drilled in order to remove the stops (don't know the specific term) that retain the cable housing and let only the cable go through, so that the 5mm hose could be routed through the frame. Got the job done in the end but I was worried of ruining the frame... It is a very nice bike, I should say. Fast with very precise and confidence inspiring handling. But that Hi-Mod frameset is the non plus ultra


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well if you buy a bike/frame designed to run hydraulic brakes, you won't have to drill anything out to run the lines. It will come designed to handle them. Much different story than taking a cabled bike and trying to adapt it to hydraulics.


----------



## SynSyn (Aug 22, 2015)

That's what I believe myself. Still it would be greatly appreciated if any of the Synapse Hi-Mod Disc owners here at the forum would be kind enough to post a couple of pictures of the underside of the BB. Just to have a visual as opposed to just mental image of it.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

2014 HiMod Disc Di2


----------



## SynSyn (Aug 22, 2015)

jmess said:


> 2014 HiMod Disc Di2
> View attachment 308598


Thanks for posting the picture! 
I suppose the brake line runs to the right (as we see it) of this opening.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Wasn't really looking but with the brake line coming out the left rear chain stay it has to.


----------

